# Exercise has moved up the agenda!



## Copepod (May 26, 2017)

To recognise the move of Exercise / Sport section up the forum board, to bring it adjacent to Diet and Weight Loss, I suggest we start a thread about any exercise / activity / sport. Not just marathons, ultra runs and long bike rides, but moderate exercise that fits into a regular day.

I'll begin with a 5 mile cycle to work, including a short section along canal towpath, which brought the unexpected bonus of an accordion player at gate where cycle path leaves towpath. I took a longer route home, about 6 miles total, incorporating more towpath plus crossing a park.

To paraphrase "Top Gun", exercise is now up where it belongs!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 26, 2017)

Copepod said:


> To recognise the move of Exercise / Sport section up the forum board, to bring it adjacent to Diet and Weight Loss, I suggest we start a thread about any exercise / activity / sport.


I do have a problem with being tired and wooly headed, so it's probably me. However, I can't make any sense of this at all.


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Exercise / Sport used to be in Information Section of Forum along with Driving etc. Now it is immediately after Diet / Food and Weight Loss Group, to recognise that Diet, Exercise and Weight Management, along with Medication (for some people) are the mainstays of dealing with diabetes.
Not just extreme / endurance exercise, but any moderate exercise, including seated exercises, that you enjoy, is vital.
What's your favourite activity, @Ralph-YK?


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 27, 2017)

Regulars will know that I tend to lean toward the endurance sports so the moderate stuff isn't really for me. I did start out exercising at a very moderate level but since then I seem to have got carried away somewhat. When I was first diagnosed I had quite a serious blood infection and was hospitalised. I responded very well to the treatment but I was kept in for a week because I was being injected with antibiotics twice a day. My blood sugar levels were consistently too high at this point and I decided that sitting up in bed with an enormous pile of books was probably not helping. So my first exercise after being diagnosed was climbing up and down the stairs at the hospital. I was on the tenth floor and would climb up to the fourteenth, go down to ground level and walk around the grounds and the climb back to floor ten. I would do this three times a day a little while after meals. Once I was back at home I started doing three mile bike rides and I have just built up from there. My Tomtom watch has a fitbit style gadget that gives me a little award if I do ten thousand steps in a day. I usually manage this even on rest days. The great Chrissy Wellington says that I should spend my rest day completely comatose, but for those of us who still have to do a day job this isn't really practical.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2017)

I find exercise for exercise's sake vaguely boring, I never seem to get that endorphin 'feel good' factor people talk about. I used to plough up and down my local swimming bath because it was doing me good, but then I thought, why am I doing this, I hate it. So these days, I build in an extra element of enjoyment. I do a dance based exercise class once a week, I have an intensive riding lesson once a week, I go for 5 mile walks on local footpaths a couple of times a week, looking at birds and flowers ( and longer more challenging ones when on holiday) I do loads of gardening, at the moment I'm painting two bathrooms. And, OK, for those wet winter days when I can't do anything else, I have a cross trainer which I use in front of something good on the TV.


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Completely agree, @Robin. I need interest while exercising, so the social aspect of parkrun is great. Today was so hot, and my home parkrun is 1 short loop, then 2 long loops of a park on a slope, so steep that each uphill on long loops includes a set of steps. Even runners tend to walk fast up those. As she passed me, running quicker, but with similar age group % score because she's 10 younger, my buddy, originally from  Zimbabwe greeted me by name. Some people walk the entire 5km, and they are welcomed as much as joggers or runners. After finishing, as we walked  out of park, I chatted with a woman I'd seen around, but not spoken with before. It turned out she had swollen knees, so had had physio, and was now trying to lose weight and get fitter. This was her 6th parkrun, and she's still getting out of breath, but noticing slight improvements. She said she didn't mind the heat much, as she came from a hot country - she'd left Sierra Leone 35 years ago. At cafe, found myself on same table as 2 male engineers, 1 a long term parkrunner, the other a first timer, but keen runner from India, 2 months into his year of temporary work. 
Currently having a fruit tea, then going to have shower and tackle some gardening, having fitted in 30 mins cutting down leylandii trees, which is a long term project.


----------



## Bloden (May 27, 2017)

I'm still struggling with exercise - I really enjoyed exercising before I was diabetic (swimming, walking my dogs, hiking holidays, cycling...) but since dx I've found there's so much prep, etc involved and so many bloomin' 'variables' that all the enjoyment has been sucked out of it.  All is not lost tho. I'm determined to start being active again - luckily, my big summer school holiday is only a month away, so I'm going to use it to get back to being my old self. I'm even planning on going to a resistance training class with a friend - we can egg each other on so we don't skip a class!

Btw, I'm having a big clear-out: would anyone like Sheri Colberg's DIABETIC ATHLETE'S HANDBOOK?
PM me with your details if you do...


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 27, 2017)

With me it is less about getting a high and more about a positive feedback loop. The more that I exercise the better I feel and look, and the more positive my six monthly reviews are. I also seem to thrive on challenges and, as I keep getting fitter, the challenges keep getting easier. While swimming, cycling and running I often commune with the wildlife which I enjoy. I see deer, squirrels, hares and rabbits, game birds and general wild birds. A few times I have had barn owls fly alongside me as I've been cycling. I'm not sure why they do this but it has happened three or four times now and it always gives me a thrill to see it.

" I used to plough up and down my local swimming bath because it was doing me good, but then I thought, why am I doing this, I hate it."

Serious suggestion, have you considered open water swimming? It is an entirely different experience to a pool, much more personal space, much better scenery. If you look up your local triathlon club they will have a lake where they all meet up to do it. Unless you are very hardy you need a wetsuit of course, although late in the summer our local lake gets warm enough to swim without one.


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Lidos are opening around now. Open air pools in Eden Valley area (near Penrith in NW Lake District) opened a few weeks ago. Ilkley Lido opens this week. Jesus Green 100 yard long pool opened last week. I'm hoping to swim in at least some of those when I'm in the relevant area. Plus sea or lake swimming when possible. I bought a shortie wetsuit, £19.99 at Aldi, last summer, which made swimming at Cromer much more comfortable. Hoping to use it more this year. Previously, I'd used second hand farmer giles wetsuit trousers (originally bought with a jacket for canoeing) for open water swimming when working on triathlons. Kit doesn't have to be expensive!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 27, 2017)

A wetsuit!!  Is tha nesh or what? Just get thissen aht theer in tha cossie!


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2017)

Less exposed flesh is good for keeping midges off skin when moving from shore to open water! I usually snorkel when swimming in sea, so wetsuit means I stay in longer.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2017)

I was brought up by the sea, so swam in it regularly until I moved away aged 18, it was lovely just being able to pop down the road after school, and later on when I was visiting my parents. Maybe that's why I hate swimming pools! I still swim in the sea on holiday, whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 27, 2017)

Copepod said:


> What's your favourite activity, @Ralph-YK?


Eating treacle sponge.  Seriously, all exercise is always unpleasant.  Heard of this endorphins thing. I seriously doubt it!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 27, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Exercise / Sport used to be in Information Section of Forum along with Driving etc.


Hmmmm


Copepod said:


> Now it is immediately after Diet / Food and Weight Loss Group, to recognise that Diet, Exercise and Weight Management, along with Medication (for some people) are the mainstays of dealing with diabetes.


Errrrr.  OK

I know nothing of this Information Section.


----------



## Ditto (May 27, 2017)

I've promised myself to walk to the shops, 2 miles, every day from next Tuesday. We'll see.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 28, 2017)

Ralph-YK, scroll to the top of this page and click on the word 'Forums' at the top. that will take you to the forums home page. there you will find lists of topics divided into sections by blue bars. The headings on the blue bars are:
1) Diabetes support forums.
2) Information.
3) Competitions.
The information section is the middle one, the one marked information. The Exercise/Sport forum used to be there but has now been moved to the support forum at the top.

I have to say that I haven't had a treacle sponge for decades. Your mentioning it has made me want one.

Not everyone shares your total aversion to exercise, I've just done a sixty mile bike ride and enjoyed every minute. Possibly you don't believe me, but then, I have trouble believing that anyone enjoys playing football but lots of people do.


----------



## Enid (May 28, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I've promised myself to walk to the shops, 2 miles, every day from next Tuesday. We'll see.


I'm having problems with exercise Ditto. Been sat around for a couple of months not doing anything rally. So today I walked round the village about 1 mile. Feel better for it but got no motivation at all. Awful feelingEnid


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2017)

@Enid - hang on to the memory that you felt better after your walk. Exercise has to be enjoyable and fit into your life, otherwise virtually no-one would fo any! If it helps, start your own star chart and plan a treat if you meet your target eg walking 5 times in a week.


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2017)

You might see me on the TV. In a programme called "How to Stay Young". I was talking to Angela Rippon (nice Person) & she was very interested in my Pump. Filmed in Newcastle I was put on an exercise bike with a heart monitor & mask for breathing. I was annoyed because a 31yr old beat me. I am a T1 for more than 50yrs & have a BMR 1432.  (I had to look it up) How you use the air you breath & how fast your heart is beating. Exercise is good ! Done c2c, Hadrian's wall  plus Coast & Castles.  A girl was on the prog that was in her 30s & her life age was in the 80s. That's what the producers or whoever wanted to tell everyone.


----------



## Ditto (May 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> You might see me on the TV. In a programme called "How to Stay Young". I was talking to Angela Rippon (nice Person) & she was very interested in my Pump. Filmed in Newcastle I was put on an exercise bike with a heart monitor & mask for breathing. I was annoyed because a 31yr old beat me. I am a T1 for more than 50yrs & have a BMR 1432.  (I had to look it up) How you use the air you breath & how fast your heart is beating. Exercise is good ! Done c2c, Hadrian's wall  plus Coast & Castles.  A girl was on the prog that was in her 30s & her life age was in the 80s. That's what the producers or whoever wanted to tell everyone.


I'm sure I watched that! I didn't know it was you!  I watch all the health programmes. Hope they show it again.



> Feel better for it but got no motivation at all. Awful feelingEnid


Try and keep it up Enid, despite that horrid feeling. I feel like that too most of the time. You do have to fight it. If you make it a daily routine then the 'feel good' endorphins should kick in sooner or later.


----------



## Enid (May 29, 2017)

Thank you all for your encouragement


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Less exposed flesh is good for keeping midges off skin when moving from shore to open water! I usually snorkel when swimming in sea, so wetsuit means I stay in longer.


I used to spend 3 days a week in the North sea. Windy board Jet-ski & catamaran. Even in the summer was cool. I used to windsurf in ice lakes. NOT now.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 29, 2017)

Excellent thread.  Most people are probably being active without even realising it.  Everyone can do more though that can be incorporated into your daily life.  Simple things such as getting off the bus a stop or two before and then walking.  Parking in the car park as far from the shop entrance as possible.  Walking or cycling to the shops instead of driving.


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Excellent thread.  Most people are probably being active without even realising it.  Everyone can do more though that can be incorporated into your daily life.  Simple things such as getting off the bus a stop or two before and then walking.  Parking in the car park as far from the shop entrance as possible.  Walking or cycling to the shops instead of driving.


So agree Matt. Ppeople would park inside the shop if you let them


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2017)

While I accept that a family weekly shop by bike wouldn't be possible without a trailer, it's perfectly possible to shop for one or two people in two trips per week using a bike. I did a top up shop at Aldi today on way home from a bike / geocache trip, leaving with diet tonic water, lemon flavour mackerel strips, wildflower seeds, cycling gloves and socks (can never have too many!)


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 29, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> So agree Matt. Ppeople would park inside the shop if you let them



Well I suppose we do have MuckDonalds drive through (or is drive thru ) where the bone idle don't even have to leave their cars to get the sh*te served up to them.  They can then eat in the car before chucking their rubbish out of their window on the verge at the side of the road.


----------



## New-journey (May 30, 2017)

I love exercising, walking is best for me at the moment as I have a frozen shoulder, looking forward to swimming again when it is better. I am going to my local river next sunny day I am not working as love open water swimming.  I also do Pilates and yoga every day and this Winter will get some machine I can use in my small sitting room. Any suggestions?  I also have a bicycle and as soon as shoulder is better going to go on the cycle tracks near me. So could do more here.


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I love exercising, walking is best for me at the moment as I have a frozen shoulder, looking forward to swimming again when it is better. I am going to my local river next sunny day I am not working as love open water swimming.  I also do Pilates and yoga every day and this Winter will get some machine I can use in my small sitting room. Any suggestions?  I also have a bicycle and as soon as shoulder is better going to go on the cycle tracks near me. So could do more here.


I had a frozen shoulder from Jan 2015 until April 2016, but was still able to swim (only indoor pools and 1 lido, as open water swimming never fitted into my schedule during that period) - not front or back crawl, but breast stroke and sculling on back were both possible. I've never been able to do butterfly! I could still run, and actually found my shoulder felt better after a parkrun or orienteering or running round a park to place orienteering controls in preparation for teaching schoolchildren.


----------



## Bloden (May 30, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Eating treacle sponge.  Seriously, all exercise is always unpleasant.  Heard of this endorphins thing. I seriously doubt it!


That's really sad, Ralph. Are you sure there isn't ANY activity / exercise you like or that you don't find unpleasant?  Not pressuring you, btw, just being nosey...


----------



## Bloden (May 30, 2017)

Copepod said:


> @Enid - hang on to the memory that you felt better after your walk. Exercise has to be enjoyable and fit into your life, otherwise virtually no-one would fo any! If it helps, start your own star chart and plan a treat if you meet your target eg walking 5 times in a week.


I like the star chart idea, Copepod.   And not just for work (I've got a fair few pain-in-the-behind Little Miss Chatterboxes that I could persuade to shut up! with a star chart, hmmm...).

Did you manage to get out n about again, Enid? I mustered some enthusiasm for a walk after work yesterday and bumped into 3 sets of neighbours I hadn't seen for ages, which was nice. Might even go again this evening...

NO ONE WANT THE BOOK, THEN?


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 30, 2017)

Thanks to Ralph I had treacle sponge with custard yesterday, it was really nice. I've done lots of swimming, cycling and running over the weekend to work it off.


----------



## New-journey (May 30, 2017)

Bloden said:


> I like the star chart idea, Copepod.   And not just for work (I've got a fair few pain-in-the-behind Little Miss Chatterboxes that I could persuade to shut up! with a star chart, hmmm...).
> 
> Did you manage to get out n about again, Enid? I mustered some enthusiasm for a walk after work yesterday and bumped into 3 sets of neighbours I hadn't seen for ages, which was nice. Might even go again this evening...
> 
> NO ONE WANT THE BOOK, THEN?


I went out this evening, one hour walk and saw beautiful sunset, enjoyed it so much. Then did 30 mins yoga so reckon I will give myself a gold star!
I would love the book if it is still available, never read it, will send you a message.


----------

